# Lyft engineers are working hard!!!



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

This past week, Lyft was sending me nothing but crap rides that were 8 miles and/or 18 minutes away. Homey don't play dat. So, my acceptance rating has fallen below 60% for the week. I just got the ubiquitous "concern" letter from Lyft. In part, it says...

"We noticed you've been missing more ride requests than the typical driver....Our engineers are working hard on improvements to the app to make sure you're getting matched with the most convenient rides for you."

Here's a news flash for those Lyft engineers: You can't fix stupid. Lyft pays me $0.45 per mile in my market. There's a reason why all those pings get rejected. At a mere 45 cents per mile, I can't invest a gallon of gas to take (insert stereotypical low-income apartment dweller name here) five and a half blocks to Dollar General, wait twelve minutes for their EBT card to go through, and then drive five and a half blocks back to Section 8 Hills Apartments. That investment has a negative ROI for me. And, as a "driver partner", Lyft should be very concerned about my ROI. That negative ROI has nothing to do with engineering, and everything to do with the rolling scam that Lyft executives are perpetrating DAILY on their drivers.

So, Lyft engineers, there's nothing you can do to fix the stupid people who think $0.45/mile is adequate compensation to take the stupid people who believe Lyft is an entitlement program, just like food stamps.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Homey don't play dat.





http://imgur.com/ZPnp74I


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

why would you turn your app on @ .45 a mile ? why do it ? 
please start driving pizza grub hub i am currently doing well with in my market


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

I will get the occasional "Your account needs attention" e-mail when my acceptance rate falls below the algorithm-determined threshold.

I've complained to support about it before, and I always get the standard "this is a system generated notification, and drivers are free to either accept of decline any ride they choose" response.

I don't worry about my acceptance rate, and I recommend you don't either. Accept only the rides you think will be profitable for you, and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> http://imgur.com/ZPnp74I


In Living Color... one of the best TV shows ever.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

You should email Lyft back and tell them not to worry about your acceptance, the riders’ fee includes wait time!


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

rkozy said:


> So, my acceptance rating has fallen below 60% for the week.


Well said. Take a gold star for smart driving.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

If their engineers would consider working smart instead of "hard"for once then perhaps that tired old message would no longer be necessary someday. Pipe dream I know


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> why would you turn your app on @ .45 a mile ? why do it ?


When Uber gets slow, I can make almost the same amount of money per mile. Uber pays $0.465 per mile in my market. I'd rather have a back-up option than none at all. That's what Lyft is for me.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I picked up another 1* today. All nice rides. I'm good with it.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Another Ant said:


> I don't worry about my acceptance rate, and I recommend you don't either. Accept only the rides you think will be profitable for you, and let the chips fall where they may.


That's my strategy. Lyft can't deactivate for a low AR%, so their shame letters are more amusing than anything else.



lyft_rat said:


> I picked up another 1* today. All nice rides. I'm good with it. :smiles:


What is the deactivation threshold on Lyft? I see you are below 4.5, which would get you deactivated in most every Uber market.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Lyft acceptance rate on the week.



rkozy said:


> That's my strategy. Lyft can't deactivate for a low AR%, so their shame letters are more amusing than anything else.
> 
> 
> What is the deactivation threshold on Lyft? I see you are below 4.5, which would get you deactivated in most every Uber market.


Sorry if that was not clear. That is my Uber rating. My Lyft rating is actually pretty good but I don't accept many rides.



rkozy said:


> What is the deactivation threshold on Lyft? I see you are below 4.5, which would get you deactivated in most every Uber market.


I don't think this is true. Maybe I will prove myself wrong. I bet every low-rating deactivation that has been reported was for breaking the rules and the low rating was a symptom not the cause.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

rkozy said:


> This past week, Lyft was sending me nothing but crap rides that were 8 miles and/or 18 minutes away. Homey don't play dat. So, my acceptance rating has fallen below 60% for the week. I just got the ubiquitous "concern" letter from Lyft. In part, it says...
> 
> "We noticed you've been missing more ride requests than the typical driver....Our engineers are working hard on improvements to the app to make sure you're getting matched with the most convenient rides for you."
> 
> So, Lyft engineers, there's nothing you can do to fix the stupid people who think $0.45/mile is adequate compensation to take the stupid people who believe Lyft is an entitlement program, just like food stamps.


.45 cents per mile? Considering the official US IRS Tax Regulations determined, through economists/Ph.D's/regulators/etc. that .58 cents is the actual cost of operating your car, per mile, for business. So basically you are losing money every time you take a non-surge ride (non-surge defined here as no surge being given to the driver all the while the paxoles are charged a surge.....surge means the demand is outstripping the supply thus the logic of Uber is that they will take that money ethically should have gone to the drivers). Again, .45 cents a mile means you are losing .13 cents per mile. Of course you will have those on this board defending Uber/Lyft and state that the costs are a lot less than what the trained Ph.D's and economists determined to be correct through their economic modeling. I will take the word of a Ph.D. who has worked many years on a specific area above those who are paid to spread false Uber/Lyft propaganda on these boards.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> I will take the word of a Ph.D. who has worked many years on a specific area above those who are paid to spread false Uber/Lyft propaganda on these boards.


I can turn a modest profit on most rides in my market despite the insulting rate of $0.45 per mile. My car is 100% paid for. It is 11 years old with 152,000 on the odometer. My next door neighbor is a mechanic with the US Army, and he works on my car dirt cheap. Gas runs me $2.40 per gallon right now. On a typical full day (about 6 hours driving) of rideshare, I might spend $22 on gas. I can gross around $80 in fares, leaving me an operating profit of $58 for the day. That doesn't include tips through the app, or people who tip me in cash. Sometimes, those will pay for my fuel expenses during the day.

I'm not making a ton of money, but I am making some money. That's all I need, because I have another job. If I was actually losing money, there's no way I'd be doing this 15-20 hours per week, like I have been since last November.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I can turn a modest profit on most rides in my market despite the insulting rate of $0.45 per mile. My car is 100% paid for. It is 11 years old with 152,000 on the odometer. My next door neighbor is a mechanic with the US Army, and he works on my car dirt cheap. Gas runs me $2.40 per gallon right now. On a typical full day (about 6 hours driving) of rideshare, I might spend $22 on gas. I can gross around $80 in fares, leaving me an operating profit of $58 for the day. That doesn't include tips through the app, or people who tip me in cash. Sometimes, those will pay for my fuel expenses during the day.
> 
> I'm not making a ton of money, but I am making some money. That's all I need, because I have another job. If I was actually losing money, there's no way I'd be doing this 15-20 hours per week, like I have been since last November.


I'm with you, that's called smart driving "on the side".


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

rkozy said:


> So, my acceptance rating has fallen below 60% for the week.


1. Why are you worried about your Acceptance Rate, especially on Lyft?

2. Your Acceptance Rate is double-digit?

This is high for me


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> I'm with you, that's called smart driving "on the side".


Things like oil changes and tires are additional expenses, but I've figured those aren't adding much additional burden to my monthly budget. I was getting three oil changes per year before driving rideshare. That figure is now up to six oil changes per year. So, the additional $80/year I'm spending on oil changes works out to $6.70 per month. The tires I have on my present car were going to be changed this fall whether I did rideshare or not. This will be the first time I've put tires on a vehicle since joining Uber/Lyft, so I'm not incurring any extra expense for the new set going on in September.

I figure tires will run me about $11 per month extra when my driving to work for my other job is extrapolated into the cost. Obviously, major repairs (which have yet to occur) are much more trickier and unpredictable to calculate. Not every thing that goes wrong with a car can be attributed to rideshare. I had a Mitsubishi Eclipse that never saw a mile of Uber or Lyft, and I poured big bucks into keeping that car roadworthy for three years.

Every month, I limit myself to less than 2000 miles driving for Uber/Lyft. Once I hit 500 miles in a week, the app goes off, and I start the counter again on Monday. This is supplemental income. It is not my primary source of money. Also, I own my house, have a wife that works, and neither one of us have any children. When your expense profile is that low, you don't need to net $200/day on Uber to stay afloat.



New2This said:


> 1. Why are you worried about your Acceptance Rate, especially on Lyft?
> 
> 2. Your Acceptance Rate is double-digit?


I am not worried about my AR% because Lyft can do nothing but whine. I laugh at that. However, I do drive in a smaller market where you can't simply hold out for pings than are less a mile away. I generally aim for pings in the "under 10 minutes/under 5 miles" category. Traffic where I live is light, and I can make decent money on those pick-ups, provided half of them are rides of a substantial nature.

While I will not intentionally drive up my declines, I also have no hesitation in saying no to anything that seems like a losing proposition. Today, I was rejecting far more Uber and Lyft pings than I accepted. Unfortunately, I was sitting idle longer than I wanted to as a result of that scenario. For me, it's a precision balancing act. On slower days, I will accept longer pick-ups than on days where it's Pings-A-Plenty.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

rkozy said:


> This past week, Lyft was sending me nothing but crap rides that were 8 miles and/or 18 minutes away. Homey don't play dat. So, my acceptance rating has fallen below 60% for the week. I just got the ubiquitous "concern" letter from Lyft. In part, it says...
> 
> "We noticed you've been missing more ride requests than the typical driver....Our engineers are working hard on improvements to the app to make sure you're getting matched with the most convenient rides for you."
> 
> ...


"Lyft is an entitlement program, just like food stamps."

I'll add:

Uber is an entitlement program, just like food stamps."

Who are these entitled people who think they should be driven around for almost free?

Why are prices so artificially low for riders most of the time ?

Why does U/L get to set wages and ride prices as if it's sole function is to drive the disadvantaged into some role of servitude for the well employed and the rich.

Yes Uber and Lyft are an entitlement program....exactly.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

My first Lyft ping yesterday was 17 minutes away. I declined and got another message about getting deactivated for not accepting. I logged off Lyft and did Uber. 

Lyft isn’t as busy here, so no loss. Lyft is becoming just an annoyance. 

I can’t believe your area is .45 cents. That’s crazy low!


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

rkozy said:


> This past week, Lyft was sending me nothing but crap rides that were 8 miles and/or 18 minutes away. Homey don't play dat. So, my acceptance rating has fallen below 60% for the week. I just got the ubiquitous "concern" letter from Lyft. In part, it says...
> 
> "We noticed you've been missing more ride requests than the typical driver....Our engineers are working hard on improvements to the app to make sure you're getting matched with the most convenient rides for you."
> 
> ...


Damn, the highest I ever got was .3% and I thought that was an accomplishment.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> .45 cents per mile? Considering the official US IRS Tax Regulations determined, through economists/Ph.D's/regulators/etc. that .58 cents is the actual cost of operating your car, per mile, for business. So basically you are losing money every time you take a non-surge ride (non-surge defined here as no surge being given to the driver all the while the paxoles are charged a surge.....surge means the demand is outstripping the supply thus the logic of Uber is that they will take that money ethically should have gone to the drivers). Again, .45 cents a mile means you are losing .13 cents per mile. Of course you will have those on this board defending Uber/Lyft and state that the costs are a lot less than what the trained Ph.D's and economists determined to be correct through their economic modeling. I will take the word of a Ph.D. who has worked many years on a specific area above those who are paid to spread false Uber/Lyft propaganda on these boards.


The trained PhD isn't wrong however his/her cost analysis isn't really for a $10k car.

I really want you to be an independent thinker for a moment. Please

Do you think a Prius, a big rig, and a Chevy Silverado has the same cost of depreciation? Or do you think that .58 cent/ mile is an average?

Also take note even with Uber and Lyft most company/commercial vehicles are big rigs and trucks.

Thanks for taking a moment to think for yourself as a human being instead of being told by an authority.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Invisible said:


> My first Lyft ping yesterday was 17 minutes away. I declined and got another message about getting deactivated for not accepting.


I didn't think Lyft (or Uber) could deactivate a driver for simply refusing pings. Some drivers here brag about having a 1% AR on either platform. That means they are rejecting 99 of 100 requests, but still have access to riders.

Lyft is all about shaming and idle threats. I doubt they would deactivate you for not accepting pings.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The trained PhD isn't wrong however his/her cost analysis isn't really for a $10k car.
> 
> I really want you to be an independent thinker for a moment. Please
> 
> ...


Edmunds "true cost to own" detailed estimate on a new prius is 43 cents a mile for 75k miles (spread over 5 years). If those were rideshare miles and you made say 30 cents a mile above the 43 cent cost, you would make $22,500. It would take you 2500 hours to drive these miles. That works out to a whopping $9 per hour. You would owe some tax because you made more than the standard deduction. Do you see why the numbers can't work out for a car that has any significant depreciation?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Could be wrong, but I thought the .45 cents per mile applied only for drivers with Lyfts lease or rental program.

But according to some , if they only do a gazillion rides a week , they get a " free" car out of the deal. A "great" deal.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Every month, I limit myself to less than 2000 miles driving for Uber/Lyft. Once I hit 500 miles in a week, the app goes off, and I start the counter again on Monday. This is supplemental income. It is not my primary source of money. Also, I own my house, have a wife that works, and neither one of us have any children. When your expense profile is that low, you don't need to net $200/day on Uber to stay afloat.


Interestingly I came up with about the same number for a mileage limit. It is a number that makes the number of hours reasonable. In practice, I have been coming in closer lately to 250-300 miles per week as I continue to learn my market to optimize profit. My estimate for unforeseen repair costs on a reliable but aging car is about 10 cents a mile.


----------



## NTXDFWDriver2017 (Sep 22, 2017)

rkozy said:


> This past week, Lyft was sending me nothing but crap rides that were 8 miles and/or 18 minutes away. Homey don't play dat. So, my acceptance rating has fallen below 60% for the week. I just got the ubiquitous "concern" letter from Lyft. In part, it says...
> 
> "We noticed you've been missing more ride requests than the typical driver....Our engineers are working hard on improvements to the app to make sure you're getting matched with the most convenient rides for you."
> 
> ...


Might as well with that rate start your own lyft company. I wonder if lyft and uber are monopolies in the gig economy. Rich are getting richer and the poor are getting poorer but want to be rich. The circle of life from lion king continues on til either uber or lyft file for bankruptcy. Just wait til we hit $4/gallon gas.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> why would you turn your app on @ .45 a mile ? why do it ?
> please start driving pizza grub hub i am currently doing well with in my market


If you drive dressed like in your avatar, it's a lot safer driving pizzas than male paxs for sure!!!! :laugh:


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I can turn a modest profit on most rides in my market despite the insulting rate of $0.45 per mile. My car is 100% paid for. It is 11 years old with 152,000 on the odometer. My next door neighbor is a mechanic with the US Army, and he works on my car dirt cheap. Gas runs me $2.40 per gallon right now. On a typical full day (about 6 hours driving) of rideshare, I might spend $22 on gas. I can gross around $80 in fares, leaving me an operating profit of $58 for the day. That doesn't include tips through the app, or people who tip me in cash. Sometimes, those will pay for my fuel expenses during the day.
> 
> I'm not making a ton of money, but I am making some money. That's all I need, because I have another job. If I was actually losing money, there's no way I'd be doing this 15-20 hours per week, like I have been since last November.


your earning less then min wage please stop doing this to your self .
please do me a favor . hit your local pizza place deliver pizza just for 1 week . and if you dont like it just quit , call it a favor for both of us i hate to see you being ra.ped by uber greed . i bet you earn double what your are now in 6 hours . the pizza guys around here are making 20 hr with tips every driver i talk to .
if you do not want to do something else its time to taking your own clients . any ride that is longer ask them to pay cash so you can pay your bills


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I didn't think Lyft (or Uber) could deactivate a driver for simply refusing pings. Some drivers here brag about having a 1% AR on either platform. That means they are rejecting 99 of 100 requests, but still have access to riders.
> 
> Lyft is all about shaming and idle threats. I doubt they would deactivate you for not accepting pings.


I don't think they can deactivate a driver for that. It's just a scare tactic. One pax I had was a driver for U/L. He told me he hated how he had to accept every Lyft ping. I couldn't believe he felt he couldn't decline. He can take all the crap pings.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I don't think they can deactivate a driver for that. It's just a scare tactic. One pax I had was a driver for U/L. He told me he hated how he had to accept every Lyft ping. I couldn't believe he felt he couldn't decline. He can take all the crap pings.


They can't deactivate you for that, because the "IC vs employee" issue. The only way to make some money here is filtering the garbage trips they throw at you


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

I decline plenty of Lyft pings and only get the standard message that pops up each time....

Last week, I just let a Lyft ping time out and got a flurry of in app and email messages about "we noticed you have missed several ride requests lately...." Interesting how just letting the request time out vs actually declining triggered that message.....


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

rkozy said:


> When Uber gets slow, I can make almost the same amount of money per mile. Uber pays $0.465 per mile in my market. I'd rather have a back-up option than none at all. That's what Lyft is for me.


a side piece


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Jufkii said:


> If their engineers would consider working smart instead of "hard"for once then perhaps that tired old message would no longer be necessary someday. Pipe dream I know


Just because someone can write an IF / ELSE or a WHILE / DO statement does not make them a software engineer. :laugh:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Edmunds "true cost to own" detailed estimate on a new prius is 43 cents a mile for 75k miles (spread over 5 years). If those were rideshare miles and you made say 30 cents a mile above the 43 cent cost, you would make $22,500. It would take you 2500 hours to drive these miles. That works out to a whopping $9 per hour. You would owe some tax because you made more than the standard deduction. Do you see why the numbers can't work out for a car that has any significant depreciation?


Do a true cost breakdown for 200k miles, the actual life of a car...


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Well let's see. This Edmonds calculation assumed 19k of car equity left so that is burned up, total gas use is up 2.7 times, maintenance is up a couple grand (brakes, tires, etc), let's assume no major repairs, add it up and you are down to 30 cents per mile. Now your profit is 43 cents a mile, you made $86,000, it took 6000 hours and you are at $14 per hour. You are exactly an average Uber driver!


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

rkozy said:


> When Uber gets slow, I can make almost the same amount of money per mile. Uber pays $0.465 per mile in my market. I'd rather have a back-up option than none at all. That's what Lyft is for me.


Omg, what market are you in? Place were gas is $1? I need to know so I can be sure to use rideshare if ever there. (I would tip you)
That is really horrible. How much is time?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> the pizza guys around here are making 20 hr with tips every driver i talk to


The pizza guys in my area routinely get stabbed or jacked for their vehicle. I don't have that problem with Lyft or Uber. Making $20/hour is great, but I'd like to have quality of life, too.

Right now, I'm making enough after expenses to justify my time spent doing rideshare. If/when that changes, I'll be the first to say Buh-Bye and find a different side gig. This isn't a life or death scenario for me. I own a house and have a large sum of money in the bank that can easily keep me afloat for years. Plus, I have another job on top of all that.

I appreciate your concern, but things are okay. I don't understand how Lyft and Uber might expect people could do this as a career, however. They are clearly unconcerned with "partner" stability or morale. I guess their business model doesn't really necessitate that, which is why we get what we get.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

BeansnRice said:


> "Lyft is an entitlement program, just like food stamps."
> 
> I'll add:
> 
> ...


and it is now the drivers who are paying, with every non-surge ride or any ride where Uber gives drivers none of the surge, who are paying for this entitlement. Think about it.....drivers are actually PAYING out of their own pocket to drive people around all the while ruining one of their most, if not the most, expensive possessions.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> drivers are actually PAYING out of their own pocket to drive people around all the while ruining one of their most, if not the most, expensive possessions.


I don't know what market you're in, or what strategy you employ on selecting your pick-ups, but I can NET (that's income minus expenses) between $60 and $80 on a typical day of U/L. For me, a typical day is starting at 6:30am, driving until 10am, going home to do chores and have lunch, then doing an afternoon session of 12:30pm to 4:00pm.

That's 7 hours of logged on time, with an average profit of $70. While $10/hour isn't tremendous money, it is better than what most part-time jobs in my market will pay for highly unskilled labor. Plus, I get to set my own hours and make the big decisions without explaining stuff to a boss. Definitely not a perfect side gig, but I'm not -- as you say -- paying out of my own pocket to drive people around.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

WinterFlower said:


> If you drive dressed like in your avatar, it's a lot safer driving pizzas than male paxs for sure!!!! :laugh:


I hope he's not dressing like that... That would definitely bring some unwanted attention.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

3%? Ha! That's awesome


----------



## GotstaGetALLDat (Jan 19, 2017)

rkozy said:


> This past week, Lyft was sending me nothing but crap rides that were 8 miles and/or 18 minutes away. Homey don't play dat. So, my acceptance rating has fallen below 60% for the week. I just got the ubiquitous "concern" letter from Lyft. In part, it says...
> 
> "We noticed you've been missing more ride requests than the typical driver....Our engineers are working hard on improvements to the app to make sure you're getting matched with the most convenient rides for you."
> 
> ...


I started getting depressed as I read you message because I know that you, like me, work (in my case, worked) your ass off for that shiiiiiiiite company probably because there is no other option available for you right now. I drove so many people who were clearly unemployed and on welfare and had no aspirations or intentions of ever working while you and I are busting our ass for them for peanuts. For people who are familiar with L.A.: I drove a woman who openly admitted to me that she hadn't worked in decades and hated work from Northridge to her doctor's office in Long Beach-- all on the government's dime. I also picked her up from a nice-looking apartment building. It just makes you hate everything.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

GotstaGetALLDat said:


> I started getting depressed as I read you message because I know that you, like me, work (in my case, worked) your ass off for that shiiiiiiiite company probably because there is no other option available for you right now. I drove so many people who were clearly unemployed and on welfare and had no aspirations or intentions of ever working while you and I are busting our ass for them for peanuts. For people who are familiar with L.A.: I drove a woman who openly admitted to me that she hadn't worked in decades and hated work from Northridge to her doctor's office in Long Beach-- all on the government's dime. I also picked her up from a nice-looking apartment building. It just makes you hate everything.


I'm all for people taking anything they can get. The system is rigged and trillions are gifted to multinational corporations and billionaires. Don't count her pennies go after the real evil.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

rkozy said:


> This past week, Lyft was sending me nothing but crap rides that were 8 miles and/or 18 minutes away. Homey don't play dat. So, my acceptance rating has fallen below 60% for the week. I just got the ubiquitous "concern" letter from Lyft. In part, it says...
> 
> "We noticed you've been missing more ride requests than the typical driver....Our engineers are working hard on improvements to the app to make sure you're getting matched with the most convenient rides for you."
> 
> ...


Lyft engineers are hard at work programming algo to create new ways to screw drivers.


----------



## oldnavyht3 (Jul 17, 2019)

I gladly accept those rides where I live because passengers where I live are notorious for cancelling which leads to $5 cancellation fees for me.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

rkozy said:


> This past week, Lyft was sending me nothing but crap rides that were 8 miles and/or 18 minutes away. Homey don't play dat. So, my acceptance rating has fallen below 60% for the week. I just got the ubiquitous "concern" letter from Lyft. In part, it says...
> 
> "We noticed you've been missing more ride requests than the typical driver....Our engineers are working hard on improvements to the app to make sure you're getting matched with the most convenient rides for you."
> 
> ...


Would you feel better driving to million dollar homes & getting the same pay rate?


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

New2This said:


> 1. Why are you worried about your Acceptance Rate, especially on Lyft?
> 
> 2. Your Acceptance Rate is double-digit?
> 
> ...


Your my Hero! A self employed contractor can accept or decline offers based on their own policy! Not a 3rd party policy! If you get deactivated for 1% acceptance rate! That is a guaranteed arbitration settlement of at least 5/10 k! They know this, they also know drivers are not aware and intimidated and scared to stand up and challenge the AR!


----------



## Asmedious (Jul 25, 2019)

If they just put in a fliter that would allow drivers to filter out pickups past a certain distance, like 5 to 10 miles that would be great. Then I could have my app on at home and not get pings to send me 15 miles to pick someone up and drive them 3 miles. Or better yet, if there are no closer cars to the pax, then give THEM the option to pay us for milage on the way there and let them decide if they really need us to go that far to pick them up.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

I got a response from Lyft saying in writing that I can call the passenger and negotiate a cash tip upon arrival! No 10$ handed to me through the window and I don't have to let them in! It sounded stupid and Lyft knows they are offering riders in the woods rides that are negative ROI for us! I have in writing that I can call pax ask for final destination and negotiate a tip! Why don't they just add mileage and time fee to requests in the woods when no driver within 5 miles!



UberAdrian said:


> You should email Lyft back and tell them not to worry about your acceptance, the riders' fee includes wait time!


The riders fee also includes drivers cancelling for any reason whatsoever! It also includes a 0 tolerance policy that will leave you on the side of the curb at the next gas station with any misbehavior!


----------

